# 135g African Cichlid Breeding Groups



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

This tank houses half of my breeding groups. Some have been quite prolific, while others have not produced any fry for me so far. Still hoping they'll figure it out eventually.

Here's a quick stock list:

Copadichromis borleyi Kadango - Red Fin
Protomelas spilonotus Tanzania
Protomelas taeniolatus Likoma - Tangerine Tiger
Copadichromis chrysonotus
Sciaenochromis fryeri OB

Protomelas taeniolatus Likoma



Sciaenochromis fryeri OB


Protomelas spilonotus Tanzania


Copadichromis borleyi Kadango


Copadichromis chrysonotus


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Which ones are breeding? Have any for sale?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Which ones are breeding? Have any for sale?


I second that sentiment I'd be interested in some young fry to add to our grow-out.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I second that sentiment I'd be interested in some young fry to add to our grow-out.


So far I have a few fry from the Copadichromis borleyi Kadango and Sciaenochromis fryeri OB, haven't had much luck with the others. The OB Electric Blues should be ready to go in a couple of months


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Moved a few fish around, here's the current stocklist:
Albino Neolamprologus brichardi pair
Albino Tropheops macrophthalmus
Chilotilapia rhoadesii
Otopharynx tetrastigma - sometimes known as Lethrinops intermedius (single male looking for females - PM me if you have one!)
Copadichromis borleyi Kadango - Red Fin Borleyi
Labidochromis hongi
Protomelas taeniolatus 
Placidochromis johnstoni
Placidochromis sp. Jalo Reef

Pics on the way in the next few days!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Picked up a male albino Tropheops macrophthalmus a while back. The Red empress and Jalo Reef have come a long way, and the P. johnstoni are finally showing some colour. More pics to come.

Tropheops macrophthalmus


Protomelas taeniolatus


Albino Neolamprologus brichardi


Oropharynx tetrastigma


Placidochromis sp. Jalo Reef


----------

